# Our bottle baby-I couldn't be more in love



## Luna_tic (Nov 16, 2013)

We had our very first foal 5 months ago, her mother rejected her and tried to hurt/kill her immediately upon her birth. We were horrified by the mares behavior




called my vet at 2am after Luna was born, he came right out and declared her an orphan as well after seeing the dams behavior! He had to sedate her just to get the colostrum, she was spinning and trying to kick us! It was crazy!!! I've never seen this mare ever act like this, she's so calm and sweet! He left me a few more syringes to sedate her over the next 24 hours so I could continue to pump the colostrum, then I switched over to foal-lac powder, the dam was re-homed shortly afterward because of her behavior....


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2013)

What a little doll.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh CUTE! Is that a Schipperke in the top right picture and the avatar pic ? We have one-the little black terror !!! LOL!


----------



## atotton (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh my this is too cute!!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone <3 <3 <3 yes that's a Schipperke, love that you called them "a holy terror" haha! Aren't they though lol


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, my word. Too cute!


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 17, 2013)

We had grand fun with our "orphan" that her momma didn't accept. Stuffy grew up with my children and now our grand daughters are playing with Stuffy's foals!!

So 5 months ago - where are the current photos? O. Maybe those are the current ones? now that I study them, I realize that that baby isn't a "new kid"... Can you share your avatar pic in larger form? My hubby actually wants to see all those "dogs" together.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 17, 2013)

So cute! I just love the pictures of the doggies with Luna just precious!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks so very much everyone! Paintponylvr "Stuffy" haha! Adorable! That's such a sweet little story, I love it



Luna literally became a "house horse" from birth to over 3 months of age. She was very easily housebroken. After 3 months of age I slowly got her use to being out at the barn little by little, it was a big change after living in our home among a family, kids & dogs. She was very attached to our dogs especially one in particular. Our house is still very much a comfort zone for her. The video is the most recent


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally figured out how to post a video lol I feel stupid, it's on the next post ;p


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe this will work?! Here's a link to the video http://youtu.be/IzTM48q1QoM


----------



## MiniNHF (Nov 19, 2013)

That is just too precious!


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 19, 2013)

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 19, 2013)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> This is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!


Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG how cute. Love her


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 20, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> OMG how cute. Love her


Thank you!!! Really appreciate the very sweet compliment <3


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx for sharing the pics!! And the video.

Yes, little "Stuffy" was a story in herself... She rode to daycare in the cab of our mini truck, under our oldest daughter's feet that dangled from the booster seat. At my parents' place, she stayed in the camper trailer while the storms raged - sleeping on a crib mattress and wearing a toddler sweatshirt over her front half and a 2nd one over her back half w/ the 4 arms keeping her little legs warm. She started out on Patty's (dam) colostrum, then switched to Foal Lac in a bowl, then got Foal Lac free choice when she moved out to the paddock she'd been born in. We didn't get her house trained so much - she lived 20 days or so in our kitchen and going back and forth...

Became a great little riding pony by the time she was 3 and then was leased out to several other families - moving when the children outgrew her - before coming back home.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 22, 2013)

Aw so cute great ending





Aw so cute great ending


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 22, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Thanx for sharing the pics!! And the video.
> 
> Yes, little "Stuffy" was a story in herself... She rode to daycare in the cab of our mini truck, under our oldest daughter's feet that dangled from the booster seat. At my parents' place, she stayed in the camper trailer while the storms raged - sleeping on a crib mattress and wearing a toddler sweatshirt over her front half and a 2nd one over her back half w/ the 4 arms keeping her little legs warm. She started out on Patty's (dam) colostrum, then switched to Foal Lac in a bowl, then got Foal Lac free choice when she moved out to the paddock she'd been born in. We didn't get her house trained so much - she lived 20 days or so in our kitchen and going back and forth...
> 
> Became a great little riding pony by the time she was 3 and then was leased out to several other families - moving when the children outgrew her - before coming back home.


Awwwwwwww <3 she sounds perfect! What a little doll



can you post a photo of her, I would love to see miss Stuffy


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 22, 2013)

Omg! Toooooo precious!


----------



## MITZ (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a precious baby.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Just seeing the video tonight.......OMG so cute I love it!! Luna is such a cutie I wish I could give her a big hug and Cooper too! Cooper is so good with her, gentle but still playful!!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 25, 2013)

misty'smom said:


> Just seeing the video tonight.......OMG so cute I love it!! Luna is such a cutie I wish I could give her a big hug and Cooper too! Cooper is so good with her, gentle but still playful!!


Awwww that's really sweet! Thank you so much! Cooper is such a good boy, I have dozens upon dozens of videos of the two of them since she was minutes old until now



so priceless to watch them! Super good for the soul <3


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 3, 2013)

LOVE! I want one!


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 6, 2013)

We have a half bottle foal... she was born blind so my grandmother had to take care of her (can see now) but every time it gets nasty out nana has her in the house... its sleeting here now and so last night she came in and laid down on the bed next to my nana and laid her head on the pillow =) hoping to get the pics from my phone to my computer soon so I can post how cute it was.... This is her tho, SR My Miss Bucking Deeds aka Missy =)






a day old






4 months old =)


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 8, 2013)

This is our half bottle baby.... This was her Friday when we had our ice storm.... Her and her puppy friend sleeping on the bed =)


----------



## Luna_tic (Dec 9, 2013)

srminiatures said:


> We have a half bottle foal... she was born blind so my grandmother had to take care of her (can see now) but every time it gets nasty out nana has her in the house... its sleeting here now and so last night she came in and laid down on the bed next to my nana and laid her head on the pillow =) hoping to get the pics from my phone to my computer soon so I can post how cute it was.... This is her tho, SR My Miss Bucking Deeds aka Missy =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww she's super cute!!! You say she was born blind?! She has vision now? What was wrong with her? She's a doll <3


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 10, 2013)

Luna_tic said:


> Awwwww she's super cute!!! You say she was born blind?! She has vision now? What was wrong with her? She's a doll <3


She was born with an infection caused by mice pee in the horse feed, we'd had a mouse problem but had no clue it could cause this cause all our other foals where fine... She has two spots on both eyes but that is all... She can see some now but will always have those spots on her eyes.... we now keep our feed in thick metal bens and tops tied down so no mice can get back in....


----------



## Luna_tic (Dec 13, 2013)

srminiatures said:


> She was born with an infection caused by mice pee in the horse feed, we'd had a mouse problem but had no clue it could cause this cause all our other foals where fine... She has two spots on both eyes but that is all... She can see some now but will always have those spots on her eyes.... we now keep our feed in thick metal bens and tops tied down so no mice can get back in....


OMG I've never heard of that :O appreciate you sharing that, good for everyone to know about this infection! The baby is beautiful!!! I hope she does well as she grows, she's so precious <3


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness, absolutely adorable.


----------

